# Telegrafo con receptor de radiofrecuencia



## Kapuleto (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui. Para un proyecto escolar quiero hacer un telegrafo, quiero usar este diseño:

http://www.inicia.es/de/gigantes_oceano/promorel.htm 

que muchos deben conocer pero quiero que en vez de cables adaptarle un receptor de radiofrecuencia entre las dos estaciones. Pero, podria usar el mismo oscilador del circuito para transmitir y solo adaptarle un receptor a la frecuencia de salida del oscilador para no tener que hacer un transmisor y receptor para cada estacion y si es esto posible me podrian indicar una manera sencilla de contruirlo.
Gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola ,lo que necesitas es un transmisor y un receptor ,pues el oscilador, es como  una señal de microfono, para escucharlo a distancia , cables , o radiofrecuencia ,suerte un saludo


----------



## VichoT (Nov 24, 2006)

Holas.Kapuleto.pepepuerto tiene razon si deseas eliminar los cables entre cada equipo debes construir un transceptor( transmisor/receptor) para cada equipo..

Es mas facil usar un sistema AM.es mas facil hacerse un receptor de AM ke cualquier otro tipo..

BYE!


----------



## Kapuleto (Nov 26, 2006)

Quien me podria ayudar para montar en radiofrecuencia el pulso del oscilador, ocuparia un receptor y transmisor para cada estacion del intercomunicador.
Unos diagramas sencillitos serian de gran ayuda.
Gracias.


----------

